# To buy or not to buy



## Cornelius (9/3/17)

Good evening people of vape land. 

So I seem to have alot of cleverness inside this peanut of mine......
I buy alot of juice, seriously alot. And I like some, don't like others, Love one or two and hate one or two. So this made me think. And please tell me if I missed something. Would it not be great if vape shops had a 5 or 10ml tester pack from each juice maker. So lets say instead of paying R150 for a 30ml and end up hating it, one rather buy a 5x 10ml assorted or something of the sorts. 

Anyway my thoughts shared, what do you lot think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldene (9/3/17)

Most of my Juice i buy in Kimberley, and surprisingly he is about R30 cheaper than any other vendor, i am not sure how he manages to get it right to sell it so low ,but anyway he is always giving me a free sample of his own that he has used . I really appreciate it.


----------



## Silver (9/3/17)

Cornelius said:


> Good evening people of vape land.
> 
> So I seem to have alot of cleverness inside this peanut of mine......
> I buy alot of juice, seriously alot. And I like some, don't like others, Love one or two and hate one or two. So this made me think. And please tell me if I missed something. Would it not be great if vape shops had a 5 or 10ml tester pack from each juice maker. So lets say instead of paying R150 for a 30ml and end up hating it, one rather buy a 5x 10ml assorted or something of the sorts.
> ...



Hi @Cornelius 
You are quite right. Sample sizes would make things much easier for vapers to try out more juices at a lower cost.

This topic has been discussed before here, feel free to continue the discussion in one of these following threads. The threads below are in the "Who has stock" subforum which means that supporting vendors are free to comment about their offerings in those threads if they want to.

This thread started in 2015:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/retailers-that-sell-sample-size-e-liquids.t10538/

And the following two threads in 2016
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sample-pack-is-the-perfect-place-to-try-a-little-bit-of-everything.t27064/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-juice-question-who-has-sample-packs.t27762/

I have been meaning to aggregate those threads and create a super "goto" sample thread...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

